# Kathryn Abbey Hanna Park



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking our OB out for the first time this weekend at , Jacksonville







! Hope every goes well and that I remember everything!







if not I'm only 45mins away from home







Kathryn Abbey Hanna Park


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

arotundo said:


> Taking our OB out for the first time this weekend at Kathryn Abbey Hanna Park, Jacksonville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on your first trip ! I just looked at that park's online site and am impressed. Looks like a nice place to stay so let us know how it turns out.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

We have Tent camped here numerous times since I was a kid.. Has great bike trails and hiking trails. Beach, nice park for the kids and fishing pond.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Many years ago we stayed there . Our 8 year old daughter had just gotten a new mountain bike and she wanted to ride some of the trails . We had also just gotten walkie talkies that were voice operated and hung on your head . After ten minutes of a very rough trail we started to hear Sarah crying softly in her microphone .It was a tough trail but we had no way out . She never gave up and we never spoke of it . There are some trails for mountain men , but to much for an eight year old. That little girl lived thru that ride and is now an attorney in the State Capitol .


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Had a great time! can't wait to go again!!! Site 151 was a nice spot for anyone looking at hitting up Hanna Park.


----------

